# what is best machine for a tub drain or lav



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

my cheap junk tore up today but a year for $59.99 is good .looking at auto-spin . need advice


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Auto spin?HAHAHA.

Ridgid K-39.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

what about a k-40 who has in stock? a tub whuped my azz at 5:30 today


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't know about the K-40, some have knocked it. If you were looking for a machine that you can sit on the floor, I recommend the Gorlitz GO 380/250 It can use 3/8 cable and 1/4 cable. 

The k39 with auto feed is nice and quick on little drains and you can get it for about 300.

You can also consider the General Super Vee, Grady has those in stock, but I prefer the Ridgid because of it's plastic drum.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

i go by there tomorrow but will call first so don't have to wait 30 mins


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

waldrop said:


> i go by there tomorrow but will call first so don't have to wait 30 mins


HAHAHA. Yes, you got that right. Also, if you don't mind waiting couple of days, you can order a k39 from The Cable Center in ST. Louis, you can usually save about 20% over Ferguson's.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Got two Super Vee's one with 3/8 the other with 1/4 both have served me well. Got the second one almost new when another drain guy at RR quit.

Use my super vee's mostly on over head access in basements. And my Viking with 3/8 and 1/4 inch when machine can sit on the floor or in a tub.

The old Viking is starting to give out no replacement parts need to replace soon.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

spartan # 700 hand gun.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

can you get the 3/8 threw a 1 1/2 trap ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

waldrop said:


> can you get the 3/8 threw a 1 1/2 trap ?


No 3/8 you can bust out the trap. 1/4 is what you need to go threw a 
1 1/2 trap.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a Super Vee with a 1/4" cable and it works great. There are times where I wish I could set the machine down and use a foot pedal but the General does good. I have an Auto-Spin that I'll make you a good deal on... :whistling2:


I'm actually going to put it up on CL and see if Nacho wants to buy it. Don't yell at me though, I didn't buy it.







Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I use a Super Vee with a 1/4" cable and it works great. There are times where I wish I could set the machine down and use a foot pedal but the General does good. I have an Auto-Spin that I'll make you a good deal on... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I'm actually going to put it up on CL and see if Nacho wants to buy it. Don't yell at me though, I didn't buy it.
> ...


Rock super vee has a stand I never used it don't know how good it is.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the K-50 on bathtubs. I will usually use either the 5/16 or 3/8" cable in a canister on the rear but I have also used a K-50 with 5/8" cable on a tub drain.

Mark


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

k 50 with a a-17 canister. is what I use. I use 5/16 cable for the tub drains I run into.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

got a power-vee . got there and unstop tub in ten mins. maybe it will last 20 years


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

waldrop said:


> got a power-vee . got there and unstop tub in ten mins. maybe it will last 20 years


Still have my super vee Bought 16 years ago and still running strong :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

waldrop said:


> got a power-vee . got there and unstop tub in ten mins. maybe it will last 20 years


 
If you don't run it over with your truck, it'll last 20 years. I've had mine for probably 8 years and it was used when I got it, still going strong. Good choice. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

waldrop said:


> got a power-vee . got there and unstop tub in ten mins. maybe it will last 20 years


Did you get it from Grady, how much did it cost?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 3 of the k-39AF models and we use the heck out of them, couple supervee's in the shop. But I have heard of motor problems with the new k-39's so they are buyer beware. Mine are all about 2-3 years old and no problems though.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the Super Vee with the 1/4" cable on tubs and basins, 3/8" on kitchens, unless I have an accessible 2" cleanout that I can run the K-60 through. I've got a lot more cable for the K-60 if I need it.

But tubs are easy with the 1/4". (Stay outta drum traps!)


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

got from grady $612 with tax seen on e-bay for $540. called before i went mitchell had waiting at counter .in and out in 4 mins


----------



## Roy (Feb 7, 2010)

*SuperVee is a good machine for small drains*

For small lines the 1/4" cables even 5/16" work well for small drains.
For the larger 1 1/2" , 2" drains lines 3/8" cables work fine it's best for a floor mount application and areas where units like a general mini rooter. 
Advantage with the drums units are not having to lift and support
a drain gun/ or pistol machine in awkward applications and jobs.

I find Drum units are cleaner to use and limit the mess one could leave from greasy, dirty jobs. General machines generally are ok to use
I'd say roughtly half the price of a Spartan 100 machine. I know lots
of folks enjoy using Ridgids #50, and 60 sectional machines.

Bottom line good quality tools do cost more but the tool reliability and
safety factors are big consideations. My old boss stressed that Spartan
machines are UL approved.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> For small lines the 1/4" cables even 5/16" work well for small drains.
> For the larger 1 1/2" , 2" drains lines 3/8" cables work fine it's best for a floor mount application and areas where units like a general mini rooter.
> Advantage with the drums units are not having to lift and support
> a drain gun/ or pistol machine in awkward applications and jobs.
> ...


You mean Spartan that doesn't get back to you"? Or spartan that like the rest of America is made in China these days if you are going to give me china stuff you better answer your phone when I call, I might settle for that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I like using a Ro-Pump and a Water Ram on lavs and Tubs. Once they are draining and if they still seem slow then I will cable them with my K-50 I use the drum attachment for tubs and the 5/8" cables for the lav line.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

waldrop said:


> got from grady $612 with tax seen on e-bay for $540. called before i went mitchell had waiting at counter .in and out in 4 mins


$612-540 = my commission. I'll call Mitchell right away.:laughing:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

did a floor drain in convience store today in and out in 10 mins , the power-vee works great


----------

